

New UK Health Secretary likes homeopathy, wants 12 wk limit on abortions - rwmj
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/conservative/9520269/Jeremy-Hunt-is-controversial-appointment-as-Health-Secretary.html

======
rwmj
Here's a more policy-relevant view which isn't good either:
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19476608>

